# Domains günstig anbieten...



## hansen (6. Februar 2003)

Hi,

Also was ja immer ein Traum von mir ist / war, ist malselbst Domains zu vertreiben wie united-domains.de oder http://www.dom4u.net.

Ist soetwas überhaupt umsetztbar?

Was braucht man dafür? Wo muss man sich registrieren?

Gruß

Heinz


----------



## reto (8. Februar 2003)

Hi

Bei .de Domains bin ich als Schweizer ehrlichgesagt nicht so im Bilde, aber für Domainnamen mit den Endungen com, net, org, info, biz, tv und cc bietet Planetdomain (http://www.planetdomain.com) ein interessantes Reseller-Programm an.


----------



## schwarzfahrer (9. April 2003)

bei .de domains wirst du dich wohl an die denic (www.denic.de wenden müssen. wie genau das läuft, keine ahnung, aber da weiss das jemand


----------



## Sebastianus (10. April 2003)

Hm, ich könnte jetzt natürlich sagen, wo man .de Domains als Reseller ab EUR 4,50 für ein Jahr bekommt, aber dann weiß es ja jeder! Aber du darfst mir natürlich gerne ein PM schicken!
Nnur nen Gewerbe sollte man schon besitzen! Sonst klappt es auch mit günstigen Domains nicht


----------



## CTG (29. Mai 2003)

*User helfen Usern oder ist das ein sinnloser "SPRUCH"*

http://www.dsn.de/reseller.html


***Viel Spass Online***


----------



## Webtown (14. September 2005)

Domains: (Endkundenpreise)

.de € 3,96 / Jahr
.info € 3,40 / Jahr       
.com € 6,96 / Jahr

Kompl. Domainspreisliste Aufstellung:

Link 



Weitere Infos:

Link 





.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. September 2005)

Um Werbung in eigener Sache zu machen, gräbst Du einen 2 1/2 Jahre alten Thread aus?   

=> closed


----------

